# Diluted Apple juice as a cough remedy... okay for 7 month old?



## Indysay (Sep 28, 2005)

My DD has her first cough, and it's a bad one! She hit 100.4 degrees today, and my husband and I are trying to help her get through it the best we can and allow her body to fight it naturally. My consulting nurse recommended warm diluted apple juice to get her more fluids and to help with the cough. DD is exclusively breast fed (aside from rice cereal and baby food) and I intend to keep it that way. I've heard that giving juice to young children isn't the best as its quite sugary. Thoughts? Any other recommendations on how to help a baby through a bad cough - ie, helping them sleep? We have a vaporizor and have occasionally used Infant's Tylenol to help her sleep.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

As long as it's not an everyday thing, I might try it. Have you given her applesauce before (just to make sure she isn't allergic)?

My 16 month old and I are getting over a TERRIBLE cold (we've been sick since last Sunday and she's still coughing!) and all we've been using is a humidifier and Baby Vicks Rub. I also gave her tylenol one night when she'd been up for 2 hours in the middle of the night. I also gave her a sippy of diluted Orange Juice for some extra Vit. C.

Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I wouldn't do it, personally. I'd just nurse, nurse, nurse. She might get diarrhea from the apple juice, and I also don't think it's going to do much for the cough.

Warm baths and sitting in the bathroom with the doors and windows closed and running the shower on hot to steam it up can help. Keep her upright as much as possible.

Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I wouldn't do it either. Personally, I'd rather just nurse my babe as much as I could get her to; if she was more interested in drinking from a cup than latching on, I'd either pump and give her BM in a sippy, or give her plain water. I might give her some herbal tea, such as chamomile, peppermint, or licorice (traditional medicinals makes a childrens version of those teas; that's what I'd use, and I'd make it fairly diluted).

I think that apple juice is too sweet, and as a PP mentioned, is likely to give her diarrhea, which carries its own risks.

JMHO.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I also can't imagine how diluted apple juice would be better than bmilk. Straight from the tap it will be warm, won't possibly cause an allergy or other intestinal distress and comes w/more vitamins, minerals proteins and fats.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I was going to post this too. It could be really harmful. Not to mention the fact that I think cough suppression in and of itself is harmful. Her body needs to expel what it needs to expel. I would just use Tom's of Maine chest rub and a vaporizer with some sandalwood essential oil.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I would also absolutely avoid tea for a 7 month old. Chamomile is in the ragweed family and very allergenic.
Apples contain pectin, which is traditionally used for coughs-but not in the form of juice. Especially pasteurized, store bought juice. Breastmilk is definitely the best!


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

If she weren't breastfed, I'd say go for it. But I agree that the breastmilk would be better for her. You just want to keep her hydrated and BM will do that.


----------



## Indysay (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks to all that replied... awesome advice! I love this site. I agree, how could anything be better than breastmilk? I am having a hard time getting her to latch and nurse without losing it via dripping out of her mouth. Perhaps I'll try a sippy cup or just give her a bottle instead. Thanks for the great words of advice!!


----------

